
Show HN: A Web for gradients, palettes and tools for web developers & designers - giancarlosgza
https://www.colorffy.com/
======
giancarlosgza
Hi everyone!

Colorffy it's a website for web design and more, where you can search for
color gradients and palettes, get color codes like hex, rgb, hsl and cmyk.

Here are some cool features:

\- Some cool color gradients and palettes with some color codes like hex, rgb,
hsl & cmyk.

\- Preview UI elements (buttons, badges, navbars, cards), with differents
gradients, css codes and images downloads.

\- We have some cool generators like for color gradients, random colors and
get colors from images.

Let me know what you think!

